# مشكله خطيره وعايز حلها قبل الكارثه



## mohammedshaban (22 نوفمبر 2009)

دلوقتى انا بنفذ مظلات للمدارس بغطى يعنى الفناء الداخلى بمظله حديد وتيوب وعازل
والمظله دى على السطح على الدروه بالتحديد زى ماهتشوفوا فى الصور هتلاقوا ان الكمر الحديد متثبت على اعمده الدروه
الخطوات الى عملتها كالاتى
1- تم التكسير 40 سم عمق فى عامود الدروه وتم تسقيط كمره حديد بنفس الطول واتلحمت مع حديد العمود 
2- تم الصب حولين الكمره للتماسك 
4- تم وضع كمره طولها متر مثبته بفلنجه على الكمره اللى 40 سم اللى فى الدروه
5- تم وضع جمالون على شكل 8 كما ترون بالصور
المشكله باه فين؟؟؟؟؟
النهارده ببص على الموقع لقيت شرخ زى مانتوا شايفين فى المكان المصبوب وممتد بطول سور الدروه كما ترون فى الصور
فى احتمالين للشرخ على ماعتقد
الاول : طبعا عند التكسير بالهيلتى ودى مبانى قديمه شويه حصل تصدعات ولما اتحمل بحمل الجمالون بدا الشرخ يبان اكتر خصوصا فى المكان المصبوب
الثانى : ان ممكن يكون الشرخ من الحمل بتاع الجمالون بس 
مش عارف تحديدا 
بس دلوقتى الكمره اللى طولها متر اللى فوق الدروه لو دققتوا هتلاقوها مالت شويه لداخل الفناء
انا عايز حل عشان ترجع تتعدل ورا تانى 
وحل للشرخ اللى تحت الكمر الحديد واللى فى السور
ارجو الرد بحل عملى وامن لان دى مدرسه اطفال


----------



## إسلام علي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

يا بشمهندس بالله دا كلام ؟؟؟
طبعاً الحائط والكمرة لم تتحملا حمل الجمالون لا الرأسي ولا الأفقي 
جملون حرف V مقلوب بيكون ليه رد فعل أفقي ودا كلام بديهي 

الحل إنك كنت المفروض تتأكد من قدرة تحمل الكمرة والحائط للحمل الرأسي
وتعمل Tie بحث يبقى الجمالون مثلث مش حرف V مقلوب ولا ينتج قوة أفقية

الحل دلوقت طبعاً تشيل الجمالون دا وتعمل تقوية للكمرة والحائط ويا حبذا لو تركب Tie للجمالون


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يسامحك
أؤيد ما قاله اسلام علي
و السلام


----------



## إسلام علي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

نسيت أقول حاجة مهمة جداً وهي موجودة في صورة رقم 4 على اليمين
ستجد أن الكمرة التي أسندت عليه دعامة الجمالون تغير قطاعها وتقريباً مقصوصة بالكامل 
فيجب تعديم ما تحت الركائز بصبة قوية


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا نشكرك على شجاعتك الأدبية ونشرك لهذه الصور لأنها ببساطة فيها سجن يا خفيف :16:
الخطأ يكمن فى هذا النوع الخاطيء من الارتكاز الذى توضحه الصور


المعلم الحداد اللى تنقطع ايده زرع جزء من قطاع الكمرة فى الخرسانة دون اى اتصال بين قطاع الكمرة الحديد والقطاع الخرسانى
انظر الى القطاع المزروع مقارنة بما تم صبه حوله من الخرسانة او المونة
هذه المشكلة حدثت معنا فى مكة المكرمة وذهبت لمعاينة جمالونات فيها هذا الارتكاز الخاطيء بنسبة 100% ولا ينفذه الا شخص ليس عنده اى دراية بشغل الاستيل 
المهم طارت الجمالونات بمساحة 10000 م2 ووقعت على بعضها مثل ورق الكوتشينة
الآن بدلا من اللوم لابد ان نذكر ما هو الحل


فك الجمالون مرة اخرى وتنزيله بالكامل على الأرض
ازالة هذا الارتكاز الغبى واستبداله بعدد لا يقل عن (6) جوايط قطر 22 مم وطول مغروز فى الخرسانة لا يقل عن 60 سم
تحويل نقاط الارتكاز للجمالون الى رقاب اعمدة خرسانية بابعاد لا تقل عن 40×40 سم
تحويل قاعدة العمود الحديدى الى fixid support
عمل bracing system جانبى لمنع الجمالون من الحركة الجانبية
اخيرا استبعاد هذا المعلم اللحام نهائيا من الموقع ويكفيك انك اعترفت بهذه المصيبة التى ستتحول الى كارثة عن قريب
وانا فى خدمتك فى اى وقت


----------



## إسلام علي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

حبيبي ! :7:
وحشتني تعليقاتك الرائعة دوماً :19:


> *تحويل قاعدة العمود الحديدى الى fixid support*


بس اسمح لي أختلف معاك
دعامة تسمح بالدوران من ناحية Hinged يعني
ومن الناحية الأخرة Roller
كدا أحسن عشان يتمدد الجمالون براحته


----------



## حمزهههههه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

انا رايي انه لازم فعلا يتشال ويتم تدعيم جامد جدا للجدار الخرساني ده لان الحمل اللي عليه كبير جدا 
ومش هيقدر يشيله في حالته دي وده اللي ادي لحدوث الشروخ

نرجو ان يوفقك الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 نوفمبر 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> حبيبي ! :7:
> وحشتني تعليقاتك الرائعة دوماً :19:
> 
> _بس اسمح لي أختلف معاك_
> ...


كنا مستريحين يا عم اسلام 
انت جيت برجليك للمعارك تانى فلا تلومن الا نفسك
اذكرك بمناسبة عيد الأضحى بالأضاحى اللى بتكون فرحانة وهى رايحة تندبح :68: :68:
وبعدين الجملة المتناقضة كيف اسمح لك وانت تختلف معى :81: :81: يمكن انا اللى مش فاهم :7:
كلامك هذا عن الدعامات فى حالة الجمالونات المستمرة وليس فى حالة الجمالون الفردى مثل حالتنا هذه
شكرا والى اللقاء​


----------



## إسلام علي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> *اذكرك بمناسبة عيد الأضحى بالأضاحى اللى بتكون فرحانة وهى رايحة تندبح :68: :68:*


هههههههههه حبيبي لسا فاكر
ياااه عدت أكتر من سنة ,,, وهي لسا فرحانه بردو *:68:

بس الجمالون بسيط أو مستمر بيتمدد بيتمدد لا محالة يا هندزة **:7:*


----------



## إسلام علي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنت بخير زعيمنا العظيم


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 نوفمبر 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية;1367129 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا نشكرك على شجاعتك الأدبية ونشرك لهذه الصور لأنها ببساطة فيها سجن يا خفيف :16:
> الخطأ يكمن فى هذا النوع الخاطيء من الارتكاز الذى توضحه الصور
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا 
هو ده راي بالفعل

ولكن يمكن ان يكون الارتكاز فوق رقاب الاعمده ارتكاز pinned ( normal & shear only

ويكن أن يكون fixed و في الحاله ده تقريبا هيكون نفس عدد الجوايط لان ال moment هيكون صغير لقصر ارتفاع frame col


 

أنت الذي صورتني وخلقتني*********** وهديتني لشرائع الإيمان
أنت الذي علمتني ورحمتني************* وجعلت صدري واعي القرآن
أنت الذي أطعمتني وسقيتني********** من غير كسب يد ولا دكان
وجبرتني وسترتني ونصرتني*********** وغمرتني بالفضل والإحسان
أنت الذي آويتني وحبوتني********* وهديتني من حيرة الخذلان
وزرعت لي بين القلوب مودة*********** والعطف منك برحمة وحنان
ونشرت لي في العالمين محاسنا************* وسترت عن أبصارهم عصياني
وجعلت ذكري في البرية شائعا************ حتى جعلت جميعهم إخواني
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي************* لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني
ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي**************** ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان
لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي************** وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ****************بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني


نونية القحطاني من هنااااا



ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن
​

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - 

أقرب الوسائل إلى الله ::: ملازمة السنه , والوقوف معها بالظاهر والباطن , ودوام الإفتقار إلي الله , وإرادة وجهه وحده بالأقوال والأعمال , وما وصل أحد إلى الله إلا من هذه الثلاثه , وما انقطع عنه أحد إلا بانقطاعه عنها أو عن أحدها .....
قالَ رجلٌ لأبي حنيفةَ : اتَّـقِ الله ! فانتفضَ واصفَرَّ وأطرَقَ ، وَقالَ : جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ، ما أحوَجَ الناسِ كُلَّ وَقتٍ إلى مَنْ يقولُ لهمْ مثلَ هذا .​








 

 

 



 















​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الجميع على هذه المشاركات وجميع الحلول المقترحة صحيحة لحل هذه المشكلة .
ولكن السؤال الذي يتبادر للذهن أين الخطأ كان ؟.
من خلال الصور التي تم ارسلها نلاحظ انه قد تم تثبيت جزء من العمود وعلية صفحية Base plate داخل خرسانة جزء من العمود ( واتوقع انه لا يوجد حديد تسليح لرقبة العمود بالاضافة للكانات )ومن ثم ربط الصفيحتين مع بعض من خلال 4 bolts والانهيار حصل في منطقة الوصل بين الخرسانة concrete القديم والجديد.
وهذا النوع من المساند هو Riged Support وهو بالاضافة للحمل الشاقولي Vertical load ينقل عزم Moment لرقبة العمود والتي ادت الى انكسار رقبة العمود |Column Neck


 
وفي مثل هذه الحالات بسبب عدم صلابة Stifness رقبة العمود وعدم وجود Tie Beam يربط رقاب الاعمدة مع بعضها البعض .(يمكن الاستغناء عن Concrete Tie beam باستخدام Bracing لاعمدة الجملون Truss
ومن الصورة المرفقة




كان من المفروض استخدام طريقة الوصل بين صفيحة العمود base plater ورقبة العمود الخرساني التفصيلة رقم a حيث ان هذ الوصلة تولد قوى عمودية فقط Vertical load ولا يوجد اي عزم Moment =Zero ولكن يجب استخدام Bracing لاعمدة الجملون عند مستوى صفيحة الوصل base plate
ومن خلال الصور يمكن الحكم بأن هذا العمل لم يكن بشكل هندسي وانما من افكار حداد Steel Fabrecator
وللصدفة اوردت اليوم في باب " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " مثال على الاهتمام ودقة تنفيذ لعمل بسيط جدا وهو اضافة شرفة لا يزيد عرضها عن 1.2 م لمبنى قائم ؟!!!.
والذي يفوق في الاهتمام والدقة نسبة كبيرة جدا من المشاريع التي تنفذ في منطقتنا العربية وللاسف الشديد.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-75.html​


----------



## k_kamal911 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

please use one side pin support and other side roller support (slotted plate)this will allow the required lateral displacement  and the R.C wall will not carry any lateral forces.
but u have to take value of 35%as friction between plates


----------



## كمال محمد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات الطيبة وأريد هنا أن أنبه على ضرورة وضع شريط سلامة حول تلك المنطقة وعدم السماح للأطفال باللعب في هذه الساحة حتى لا يتأذى أي شخص نتيجة سقوط أية أجزاء خرسانية من الدروة أو الحديد
وأنا مع الجميع في أن طريقة التركيب ل Steel Frame خاطئة 100% ويجب فكه ومن جديد.

وأكبر خطأ حدث هنا هو في كون الوصلة بين Steel Frame والخرسانة لم يتم تصميمها بشكل سليم كما لم يحدد بدقة من قبل المكتب المصمم كيفية الربط بين الخرسانة والحديد

ويجب الآن القيام بما يلي:
1- عزل المنطقة تماما وحمايتها كما نوهنا أعلاه
2-فك المنشأ الحديدي
3- إزالة الأجزاء المنهارة من خرسانة الدروة
4-عمل تشريك لأعمدة ذات حجم مناسب طبقا لحجم ال Steel Plate في الجسر الحامل للدروة ثم صب تلك الأعمدة
حتى منسوب نهاية الدروة مع وضع ال Bolts بالأقطار المناسبة قبل الصب حتى يتم التماسك بشكل سليم
5- إعادة تركيب المقطع الحديدي
6-وضع المكتب الاستشاري بالصورة وعدم اتخاذ أي تدابير عشوائية لإصلاح المشكلة لأنها قد تؤدي لكارثة قد تودي بالمقاول للمسائلة القانونية

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammedshaban (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعه كلكوا صح 
بس عايز اقولكوا على حاجه
دلوقتى الشرخ ده حصل بس فى رقبه العمود ده وسمع فى العمود اللى قابله لكن الجهه التانيه كلها سليمه
يبقى زى مانا قلت انا محتاج حل شوفوا رايى وخليكوا معايا بافكاركوا لحد مانحل المشكله لو سمحتوا
دلوقتى فى الصوره رقم واحد انا لسه هركب كمر tie بين العمود الحديد والاخر فى الجهه المقابله له بس دلوقتى هل الكمره دى هتكون متشاله ومتحمله على العمود ومن ثم الرقبه ولا هتخف الحمل شويه عن العمود
ياجماعه مع ان هى دى المواصفات اللى جايه من الوزاره والوزاره باه طبعا مش بتغير تصميمها
مع العلم ان فى كمر داير هيربط الجمالونات من كل اتجاه فى الاتجاه القصير والاتجاه الطويل بس فى الصور اللى كان راكب الاتجاه الطويل ولكن لسه كان هيركب كمر tie بتاع الاتجاه القصير 
تانى حاجه انا بفكر اشيل اول جمالون واللى وراه لان المشكله عندهم عشان كل الجمالونات مش مرتبطه مع بعض الا بالتيوب اللى فوق ودى سهله اشيله بس المقصد انى اشيل اول وتانى جمالون وابتدى اعمل قميص خرساتى للعامود مثلا 40*40 وقبل ماصب احط فيه الكره الحديد والحمها مع الحديد اللى فى العمود وليكن فاى 14 وابتدى اصب الخرسانه وهما جزء واحد واكمل خطواتى عادى بعد كده ده فى الجمالون الاولانى والتانى بس 
هل ده ممكن يكون حل عملى 
ولو فى حل انى ماشيلشى الجمالون واعتقد ان ده صعب ياريت تقوليلى 
انا معاكم لحظه بلحظه
وياجماعه مش العيب ان الواحد يخطا العيب ان الواحد يستمر على خطاه
وانا بخاف ربنا ومش عايز اطسلأ الشغل لان دى ارواح
منتظر ردودكوا الجميله
ياجماعه قولوا حلول عمليه وبالبلدى
مع العلم انا كنت فى اجازه ولسه واصل ولقيت الشغل كده يعنى ماكنتش متابعه من اوله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يستر 
قبل ما كنا نركب بالطريقه دى كان المفروض الاول تعمل حسابتنا ونشوف ردود الافعال الناتجه من الجمالون ده هتقدر الكمرة تشيله ولا لاء؟
ولو لاء؟
كنا المفروض الاول نشوف طرق تدعيم للكمرة عشان تقدر تشيل 
اللى حصل بقى وربنا يستر 
طرق الحل قد ذكرها الاساتذه الافاضل 
ربنا يستر 
واحنا كمهندسين المفروض كنا نحسب الاول لان ده لو انهار دلوقتى وراحت بسببه ارواح كان هيبقى مين مسؤل؟؟
ربنا يستر


----------



## mohammedshaban (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعه ارجوكوا احنا عايزين حلول مش تهويل للامور
وللعلم نفس التصميم ده اتعمل فى مدارس كتير يعنى مش اول مره يتعمل
بس حصل خطا ما والحداد شغال اكيد 
والتماسك بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديده مش مظبوط
ارجو حلول وعدم التهويل


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 نوفمبر 2009)

mohammedshaban قال:


> ياجماعه ارجوكوا _احنا عايزين حلول مش تهويل للامور_
> وللعلم نفس التصميم ده اتعمل فى مدارس كتير يعنى مش اول مره يتعمل
> بس حصل خطا ما والحداد شغال اكيد
> والتماسك بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديده مش مظبوط
> ارجو حلول وعدم التهويل


الأمر ليس فيه تهويل وفى نفس الوقت يجب ان لا يكون تهوين
لا تضحى بمستقبلك وسمعتك لتتحمل اخطاء الآخرين

انت عندك خلط بين التصميم والتنفيذ
التصميم صحيح والتنفيذ خاطئ تماما 
ما فائدة الكمرة الرابطة او اى تعديل يتم عمله فى الهيكل الحديدى ونقاط الارتكاز منهارة
كيف يتم علاج نقاط الارتكاز والجمالون موجود
الحل الوحيد هو عمل اعمدة بديلة مؤقتة تسند الجمالون لحين علاج نقاط الارتكاز
اما اذا كان لديك حلول اخرى اطرحها ونتناقش فيها
لك خالص التحية والاحترام​


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال ملح ارجو المساعدة بالرد
اذا كان لدينا عمود بيتوني ووصلنا به مقطع ستيل ( فولاذي )
تم دراسة البراغي والصفيحة الستيل واستيفاء جميع الشروط لأيجاد عدد البراغي وابعاد الصفيحة
لكن السؤال
القص الذي يحصل ضمن البيتون كيف يمكن معرفة تحمل البيتون له
اي 
كيف يمكن الأكد أن الاجهاد الناتج في منطقة وصل البرغي بالخرسانة لن يتسبب بتفتيت الخرسانة
هل هو الاجهاد المسموح على القص للبيتون نفسه 
ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى
ارجو الرد
هي حالة شبيهة بالحالة التي لديناولكن المقطع الستيل افقي والعمود البيتوني رأسي


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

رأيي في هذا الموضوع بالأضافة الي ملاحظات الأخوه المهندسين هو تكسير الجزء اللي هيرتكز عليه الجمالون بعمق 30 سم والتأكد من سلامة الحائط جيدا وعمل تقويه بين نقاط الأرتكاز بشكل جيد (لحام جيد) بزرع أسياخ حديد ويا حبذا لو تم زيادة نقاط الارتكاز علي ذروة الحائط كي يتوزع حمل الجمالون بشكل منتظم نوعا ما.
والتوفيق وكل العام والجميع بخير وبصحه وسلامه


----------



## كمال محمد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز نحن لسنا معترضين على التصميم ولكل التنفيذ خاطىء وكان على الاستشاري عمل توضيح كامل لكيفية ربط الحديد مع الخرسانة القائمة ،ونحن لا نهول فإذا كنت حتى الآن غير مدرك أن الوضع الحالي خطر جدا فهذه مشكلة،لأنه حتى الآن لم يتأثر إلا الجمالون الأول والثاني ولسه ما فيش أية أحمال؟؟؟؟؟

الآن، إذا كملت وحطيت ال Tubes فوق الجمالونات وحطيت التغطية وطبقت الأحمال الحية للعمال عند التركيب والفحص والصيانة أنا متأكد 100% أن المنشأ سيقع
أرجو أن لا تفكر الآن بحل ذو أقل بدلا من التفكير في حل أكثر سلامة

ونحن معك إذا أردت أي شيء ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 نوفمبر 2009)

mohammedshaban قال:


> ياجماعه كلكوا صح
> بس عايز اقولكوا على حاجه
> دلوقتى الشرخ ده حصل بس فى رقبه العمود ده وسمع فى العمود اللى قابله لكن الجهه التانيه كلها سليمه
> يبقى زى مانا قلت انا محتاج حل شوفوا رايى وخليكوا معايا بافكاركوا لحد مانحل المشكله لو سمحتوا
> ...




الحل كالاتي:

1- هل أنت مهندس تصميم وتنفيذ .. ان قلت نعم فعليك توضيح طريقه تثبيت الجمالون مع esiting structure

2- ان كنت مهندس تنفيذ ,,, اوقف العمل وأرسل المشكله للمكتب المصمم مع طلب لوحات تفصيليه لربط المنشا الجديد بالمنشا القائم ,,,, لان المفروض يكون هناك تفصيله لذلك ولا يمكنك اخذ القرار من نفسك حتي لا تتحمل المسئوليه .....


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

Dear Friends,
sorry as i will write in english as i'm living abroad and i do not have arabic in my computer.
I'll comment only on the steel part of this problem.
this structure is unstable laterally .
in the portal frame construction you have to have moment connection at the eave to give you lateral resistance for the lateral loads.
that was not fulfilled in this structure.
waht happened is the portal tend to sway lateraly and the only resistance he found is the column which worked as a canteiver and a lateral kick at the base caused this craks.
so the right solution I'd see is to add Haunches at the eave detail to have moment resistance connection and adding a tie at the base level to take the horizontal thrust.
Islam's solution is ok and what is Alexandria Boss said is ok if you will keep the structure as it is and you will depend on the cantilever column to resist the lateral load without adding the tie at the base level.
I prefer Islam's solution but you need to add haunches at the eave and also you need to add side bracing to keep the out of plane stability.
I do not know what kind of cladding yo are using to see if you can depend on it at the roof level or you need to add roof bracing as well.
the conclusion the stability of this structure needed to be studied again.


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب انا لو مكنتش حاسس بمسئوليه وخطوره الوضع ماكنتش اتناقشت فى الموضوع
انا يهمنى سلامه الناس قبل اى شىء عشان كده عايز اوصل لحل امثل
دلوقتى انا وصلت لحل شوفوا وقولولى رايكوا وهو زى مالكل بيقول 
انا هشيل اول اتنين جمالون وابتدى اعمل قميص خرساتى لمناطق الارتكاز المنهاره وازرع فيها حديد وابتدى انزل الكمره الحديد والحمها مع حديد الارتكاز وابتدى احط ماده لربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده مثل الاديبوند وابتدى اصب الخرسانه فى اماكن الارتكاز ومن ثم ارجع الجمالون للوضع النهائى مره اخرى 
ياجماعه ناقشونى هل كده اكمل ولا لو حد عنده حل احسن يقولى 
فى انتظار ردودكوا الحلوه
وياجماعه اعتقد ان ماينفعشى احمل الجمالون على اى حاجه مؤقته لحد مااقوى مناطق الارتكاز لازم يتشال واللى عنده راى غير كده فى انتظاره


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الحل الازاله فورا وممكن حل زعيم الاسكندريه كويس وتربط الجوايط بماده ايبوكسيه كمان


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

هل الازاله لكامل المظله ولا للاتنين جمالون بس اللى عندهم المشكله


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الجوايط هى مسامير تثبيت للخرسانه بس اثبت الجوايط دى فين مع ان باين فى الصور ان المسامير بس لربط الفلنجتين ببعض ومش واصله للصبه بص للصور كويس


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

انا برأيي تشيل كامل السقف الجملوني 
لأنو ممكن الاطراف التانية يحصل فيها كراكات بعد فترة
الحل الاسلم تشيل السقف الجملوني وبدل ما تعمل قميص جملوني شيل المنطقة المتكسرة وزرع اشاير وصب بيتون من جديد مع الانتباه لمادة الربط متل ما تكرمت انت وذكرت
ومن ثم تضع الجملون عليها
شكرا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد مهندسين المستقبل مشكورين يا باشمهندس اسلام علي و زغيم الاسكندرية


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعه لازم حل عملى وامن وموفر هنقدر نعمل كده ؟
الازاله حل سهل وممكن اى حد يقول زيل ويريح نفسه ولكن لازم حل يتناسب برده عشان مانقطمشى ظهر المقاول


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

tarek amin 1972 قال:


> dear friends,
> sorry as i will write in english as i'm living abroad and i do not have arabic in my computer.
> I'll comment only on the steel part of this problem.
> This structure is unstable laterally .
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس
نتمنى تواجدك الدائم


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه رايك فى الحلول المقدمه يامهندس اسلام 
اخر حل وصلنا له ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

والله المشكلة انو الموضوع كتير حساس يعني الواحد دايما بيدور أولا على السلامة وبعدين التوفير
صح


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الحل الهندسي هو الاحل الامن والاقتصادي
اي امن قبل ان يكون اقتصادي


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

وما هو الحل الهندسى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الازاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو كانت الحلول الهندسيه الازاله مكانتشى الناس اتعلمت هندسهكان ممكن بتاع الاعلام والاداب والطب بقوا مهندسين
ولا ايه ياباشمهندس؟


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مزبوط حكيك بس أنت الوضع عندك مستدعي الازالة لأنو في كراك كبير جدا في أحد الطرفين والله اعلم ايمتى يظهر بالطرف الثاني
وانا اسف اذا كنت ضايقتك بكلمتي 
شكرا


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

لا مفيش مدايقات ياجماعه احنا بناقش الوضع والاختلاف للراى لايفسد للود قضيه
هنا المنتدى لعرض المشاكل وحلولها والاستفاده مها


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب ممكن نستنى مهندسينا الكبار منشان الحل
بس بدنا حل نهائي ويا ريت اذا فيه ارقام 
يعني ما يكون وصف وبس يكون مع طريقة حساب او ارقام تقديرية
شكرا


----------



## maher-mohamed (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب والاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير 
هل الموضوع عند انهيار (وذلك فرض) لركيزة ركن وهى نصيبها فى الاحمال اقل من الركائز الداخلية تعنى ان (الجمالون)سينهار ؟

من الصور واضح ان باقى الركائز انها سليمة وممكن تحمل الحمل الناجم ولم يظهر بها مشاكل للان وأن المشكلة فقط محصورة فى هذة الركيزة وليست على عموم ركائز الجمالون يعنى الموضوع فى حل مشكلة هذة الركيزة والفرام المرتبط بها الطرفىانتيجة سؤ التثبيت وان الكراكات الحادثة هى فى مداميك المبانى التى تعلو الكمرة المقلوبة بالسطح وليست هذة الشروخ العرضيه الطولية سوى نتيجة حركة الركيزة الطرفية مما شكل ضغط عليها ولماذا لا نتجاوب مع الزميل فى فك جزئ للجمالون الطرفى (بعد تثبيت الباقى ب(bracing) وكما هو موضح ليس هناك ارتباط بين الفريمات البورتال الا المدادات العلويه بحيث تضمن عدم انتقال حركة المتبقى من الجمالون ومعالجة هذة الركيزة حتى لو تطلب الامر ازالة رقبة العمود الخرسانى ان لم تكن كمرة مقلوبة بكامل المحيط واعادة صبها من جديد لمستوى يمكن الارتكاز عليه بعد تثبيت الجوايط وكذلك عمل شدادات لتحمل القوة الافقية بين طرفى البورتال فرام بحيث لا نحمل رقبة العمود قوة افقية او ان نصل بالركيزة لمستوى السقف الخرسانى وعمل تثبيت عليه بشكل يوفر لنا مساحة اكبر لتركيب ركيزة ببراكت تتحمل القوة الافقية عموما ما أحب ان أقوله ان الزميل يحتاج لمن يشاركه الرأى لا لمن يزيد من توتره واتمنى للاخ الزميل وجميع الزملاء التوفيق وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> اخى الحبيب والاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير
> هل الموضوع عند انهيار (وذلك فرض) لركيزة ركن وهى نصيبها فى الاحمال اقل من الركائز الداخلية تعنى ان (الجمالون)سينهار ؟
> 
> من الصور واضح ان باقى الركائز انها سليمة وممكن تحمل الحمل الناجم ولم يظهر بها مشاكل للان وأن المشكلة فقط محصورة فى هذة الركيزة وليست على عموم ركائز الجمالون يعنى الموضوع فى حل مشكلة هذة الركيزة والفرام المرتبط بها الطرفىانتيجة سؤ التثبيت وان الكراكات الحادثة هى فى مداميك المبانى التى تعلو الكمرة المقلوبة بالسطح وليست هذة الشروخ العرضيه الطولية سوى نتيجة حركة الركيزة الطرفية مما شكل ضغط عليها ولماذا لا نتجاوب مع الزميل فى فك جزئ للجمالون الطرفى (بعد تثبيت الباقى ب(bracing) وكما هو موضح ليس هناك ارتباط بين الفريمات البورتال الا المدادات العلويه بحيث تضمن عدم انتقال حركة المتبقى من الجمالون ومعالجة هذة الركيزة حتى لو تطلب الامر ازالة رقبة العمود الخرسانى ان لم تكن كمرة مقلوبة بكامل المحيط واعادة صبها من جديد لمستوى يمكن الارتكاز عليه بعد تثبيت الجوايط وكذلك عمل شدادات لتحمل القوة الافقية بين طرفى البورتال فرام بحيث لا نحمل رقبة العمود قوة افقية او ان نصل بالركيزة لمستوى السقف الخرسانى وعمل تثبيت عليه بشكل يوفر لنا مساحة اكبر لتركيب ركيزة ببراكت تتحمل القوة الافقية عموما ما أحب ان أقوله ان الزميل يحتاج لمن يشاركه الرأى لا لمن يزيد من توتره واتمنى للاخ الزميل وجميع الزملاء التوفيق وكل عام وانتم بخير


 
مشكور جدا اخي الكريم وطبعا كلامك منطقي جدا بس بدنا من يجزم بالحل


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

mohammedshaban قال:


> ايه رايك فى الحلول المقدمه يامهندس اسلام
> اخر حل وصلنا له ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


ما الحل اتشرح يا بشمهندس 
يتم تأمين المكان 
فك الجمالون 
عمل رقاب أعمدة كما شُرح
عمل تركيب للجوايط كما شُرح 
تركيب الجمالون


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

طب وتركيب الجوايط يكون طريقته ازاى بالظبط
بعد عمل رقاب اعمده غير اللى موجوده بضع الكمره الحديد جوا الرقاب والحم فيها اسياخ الحديد واصب عليها هل ده المقصود
ام مالمقصود بتركيب الجوايط


----------



## mohammedshaban (23 نوفمبر 2009)

يامهندسينا ياعسل
انا روحت الموقع دلوقتى ولسه جاى منه قعدت ابص للشرخ مسافه طويله وطرات لى فكره عايز اشاركوا معايا فيها
انا هبتدى بالجمالون الاولانى لو خدتوا بالكوا فى الصوره رقم واحد هتلاقوا فى رفرفه حوالى 40 سم انا ممكن اجيب اى ارتكاز خارجى ومن خلال الرفرفه دى احاول ارتكز عليه بحيث اخف الحمل عن رقبه العمود الاولانى وابتدى اشيل العمود الحديد واكسر الرقبه واحاول اظبطه من جديد وارجع تانى واصب الرقبه والكوره جواها واوقف العمود تحت الجمالون واشيل الارتكاز المؤقت ونفس الكلام بالنسبه للارتكاز التانى انا لقيت الحل ده عملى واحسن 
ايه رايكوا وهل كده امن ولا لسه؟
وهل لو انا حملت الجمالون على ارتكاز اخر مؤقت ممكن يعمل مشاكل خصوصا انى هرفع الجمالون نسبه بسيطه لحد ماشيل الكمر الحديد اللى راكب واحمله على الاخر
اكيد واصلالكوا فكرتى ؟
ارجو مناقشه الفكره منظركوا


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

mohammedshaban قال:


> طب وتركيب الجوايط يكون طريقته ازاى بالظبط
> بعد عمل رقاب اعمده غير اللى موجوده بضع الكمره الحديد جوا الرقاب والحم فيها اسياخ الحديد واصب عليها هل ده المقصود
> ام مالمقصود بتركيب الجوايط


بص يا بشمهندس , صلي على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام 
حضرتك هتشيل الكمر الحالي وهتعمل 6 رقاب عمدان 40 * 40 زي ما قال المهندس زعيم الإسكندرية 
وهتركب الجوايط بتفصيلة رقم A زي ما قال المهندس رزق , قبل صب الرقاب






تفصيلة A مسمار واحد بس في الجهة مش مسمارين 


















مسمار مش 2 أكرر (المسامير يعني جوايط)

وطبعاً هتشرك حديد الكمر الجديد في رقاب العمدان للأمان أكتر 

ثم تركب الجمالون

بس ملاحظة
يفضل في أحد جوانب الإستناد (اليمين أو الشمال براحتك) تسيب في فتحة الجوايط حوالي 3 مم أوسع من قطر الجايط عشان التمدد يكون سهل


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز اان شاء اللة تستطيع انك تحل المشكلة وتاخد بالك بعد كدا 
اولا : سبب المشكلة انك لم تثبت الوصلة 40 سم كويس بالخرسانة ولم يحدث bond االكافى بين الخرسانة وهذة الوصلة اللازم لنقل القوى بامان من هدة الوصلة الى الخرسانة كما يتضح من الصور حيث اانة توجد قشرة مونةة بسيطة تحيط بالوصلة وهدة الوصلة تعمل ك fixed support كماا وضح الاخوة الافاضل لذلك عليك بعمل كمرة على المحيط الخارجى للمنور بابعادلاتقل عن 35 * 70 سم وبتسليح سفلى 6 #16 وعلوى 4 #16 وبرندات 2#12 كل 30 سموكانات 4 فروع قطر 8مم كل 15 سم وذلك لنقل القوى والعزوم الى الاعمد وهذا التسليح والقطاع من خلال خبرتى واذا اردت حساب هذة القوى وتصميم هذة الكمرة بالضبط فيمكن من اادخال هذا الجمالون مع تثبيتة على الكمرة المحيطة بالمنور ولا تنسى ادخال حمل الرياح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان المشكلة كلهاا تاتى من هذا الحمل وخاصة فى حال تغطية هذا الجمالون .......
ولا تنسى عمل اشاير بالكمرةة فى اماكن تثبيت الجمالون لاتقل عن قطر 22 مم وطول 60 سم ومن المفضل اان لا تضع الوصلة 40 سم لتثبيت الجمالون لانة التماسك هايكون بينها وبين الخرسانة ضعيف وكمان هاتضعف القطاع الخرسانى فى هذة المنطقة وفقك اللة 
اسف على الاطالة وانا تحت امرك فى اىى مناقشة او استفساار


----------



## برود الثلج (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الخطأ الوحيد هو التحميل فقط بدلا من ان يحمل المظلة على العمود تم تحميل المظلة على التيوب الغير مثيت بداخل الكمرة او العمود . 
المسامير يجب ان تلحم باسياخ العمود وبطول كافي على الاقل 20 سم .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو أن تكون منشأة التغطية مأخوذة بالحسبان أثناء تصميم الأساسات والأعمدة .


----------



## hassan awaden (25 نوفمبر 2009)

1-فك الجمالونات من جديد 
2-تكسير الخرسانة بعمق 60 سم علي الاقل 
3- عمل رقاب للعمود بعد زرع اشاير حديد وتثبيتها بالحديد القديم بالحام (40*40)
4- يتم تركيب plat مع وضع anchor bolt علي الاقل 40 سم داخل رقبة العمود
5- يتم تركيب الجمالون مرة اخري


----------



## em farah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اؤيد راي المهندس اسلام يجب ازاحة كامل الجملون وعمل اختبار على قدرة التحمل للكمرة مع عمل tie


----------



## هاركن (25 نوفمبر 2009)

العمود لم يتحمل وزن الستيل ستركجر 
المنشأ الحديدي على شكل v مقلوب يحاول ان يدفع العمود بصورة افقية 
سيسقط اذا بقي على هذا الحال 
ازل المنشا الحديدي وقم بتقوية الجدار بربط حديد التسليح بالاتجاه العمودي والافقي 
الجدار اذا كان من البلوك او الطابوق لن يتحمل


----------



## هاركن (25 نوفمبر 2009)

mohammedshaban قال:


> يامهندسينا ياعسل
> انا روحت الموقع دلوقتى ولسه جاى منه قعدت ابص للشرخ مسافه طويله وطرات لى فكره عايز اشاركوا معايا فيها
> انا هبتدى بالجمالون الاولانى لو خدتوا بالكوا فى الصوره رقم واحد هتلاقوا فى رفرفه حوالى 40 سم انا ممكن اجيب اى ارتكاز خارجى ومن خلال الرفرفه دى احاول ارتكز عليه بحيث اخف الحمل عن رقبه العمود الاولانى وابتدى اشيل العمود الحديد واكسر الرقبه واحاول اظبطه من جديد وارجع تانى واصب الرقبه والكوره جواها واوقف العمود تحت الجمالون واشيل الارتكاز المؤقت ونفس الكلام بالنسبه للارتكاز التانى انا لقيت الحل ده عملى واحسن
> ايه رايكوا وهل كده امن ولا لسه؟
> ...


 

اخي انت مسويت شي 
تشيل العمود وتعمل الصب مرة ثانية راح تكرر نفس الخطا 
انتبه الى ما ذكر من ملاحظات في الموضوع
حتى لو الامر نجح لفترة قصيرة 
ماذا ستظن انه سيحصل بعد سنة او سنتين !
احمال الرياح هل حسبتها خصوصا ان المنشا سيغلف من فوق !


----------



## tygo_m2 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي انا اريد ان اضيف لك حلي

نعم اعد صب القواعد مرة ثانية لكن قم بربط قل قاعدتين متقابلتين بتيوب كالذي عملته في الاعلى حتى تقضي على القوة الجانبية بحيث ان الهيكل يعمل مثل البوكس box لان كل الحلول لاتقضي على ها الحمل فقط تقوي القواعد فنصيحتي لك هي الصب مرة ثانية مع اضافة التيوب بين كل قاعدتين متابلتي بلحام بشكل جيد مع ملاحظة لحام التيوب بين القواعد قبل تركيب الجملون وهذا حل نهائي 

بارك الله فيك هذا الحل عراقي 

تحياتي لك


----------

